# hercsmama sent you a PM



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

It's not fiber related so didn't want to tie up the board.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

but see...:teehee: 

when you didn't type a colon 

Herscmama: sent you a pm

I _thought_ it meant that Hercsmama sent me a pm :shrug: - maybe all of us a pm - and I went looking! 

ah, punctuation

the difference between

"Let's eat Grandma."

and Let's eat, Grandma!"


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, my gut reaction was something like that as well... :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hehehehe.

I clicked to see, too!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

[prophead]


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's mine I tell you!! Mine! All Mine!!:icecream:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I want some ice cream....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Dh just called, he's on his way home for the day...
He is stopping at Culvers to get us a couple Peanut Butter Malts....just sayin':happy2:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have some fudge left that I bought at Shepherd's Harvest. :sing:

But it's not ice cream. :Bawling:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

You guys!! 

Anyway, since you're all here, say a little prayer for us. Life's going to get a bit tricky. I was asking hercsmama how they managed to start over when they moved to Nebraska.

The company DH works for is moving to NC. We don't want to move again. He thought of moving down there and just coming home on the weekends but I don't think they would compensate him enough to cover the expenses and hassle. I've had many years of him being deployed for long periods and it never bothered me a bit but these days, my health isn't as good. It's nice to know he's available to feed the animals and pick up the slack if I'm down for the count. 

Right now, he's planning to stay and get the warehouses and facilities here closed down for them and then use his GI Bill to go back to school. He and DS will be able to ride together.

He's also hoping to take 8 weeks and go to Farrier School. That'll save us a bunch and he'll probably be able to pick up a bit of work locally for extra income. His other plan is to become a firefighter instructor. It pays good but is only part time, evenings and weekends. 

Don't think we'll starve but income is going to drop substantially. Biting my nails a lot 

Pauline


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PL, I am so sorry there is a rough road ahead. Believe me, I have been there done that. You will find a lot of encouragement here! And you will have all the prayers and tips and tricks of remaking life that we have to share! 

If I were there I would give you a big hug and some of Hercsmama's ice cream. :grouphug:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you Kasota! I actually went and got a bowl of ice cream. 

If he was getting laid off it would be a bit easier but knowing that he could still have the job if he/we moved has us torn. It seems foolish to voluntarily give up a good job. If they were moving north we might consider it, but central NC! Been there, done that. Thought I was going to go out of my mind in that summer heat. 

God has plan, I guess


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh mercy. Change is always difficult- but more especially when you love where you live and have put so much into it as you have. 

Leaving all that and starting over is...overwhelming. 

Been there, done it, and hope never to have do that again- but reality is, few of us are sleeping in the bed that we will leave this earth in, right? 

So we adjust. Like the little birdy that works so hard to build its nest- stick after stick- and then the wind comes along and takes down the whole branch and the little birdy has to start over.  stick by stick by stick 

You can handle it, pigeon lady- whatever is coming you way- you can handle it. 

My mantra has long been "Remain flexible at all times".  

I am working on it. 

Hang in there.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

:grouphug: !!!

If you move, we will still be here for you. If you stay, well, we will still be here for you, too!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

All I know is ice cream sounds like a darn good breakfast!

Pigeon Lady - I will never return to Phoenix, Az! No way! I would much rather find my way in another direction and take my chances. Best of luck!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

That's kind of the way we're feeling too, Raccoon Breath. I told hubby I'd be willing to do whatever he feels is best, but at this point after mulling everything over he say's he doesn't think it would benefit us at all. 

But, in the spirit of flexibility, ( believe me after 20 years of the military, we're no strangers to flexibility ) I actually spent all last evening looking at properties down there! Found three possibilities, just in case, you know? They're over to the west in the foothills of the Blue Ridge. Boy, I'm seeing over $200,000 for a single - wide trailer on a few acres! Did find a nice old farmhouse, similar to ours, way back off the road, on a creek. Nice fenced land. 

Never imagined I'd be looking a properties again.

We'll find out next week if they're going to offer any kind of incentive to make the move worthwhile.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Pigeon Lady - If homes are that expensive, you might want to check out other cost of living expenses and see if they are higher too. Is it worth the good money to move somewhere that costs more to live. We had a reality check when we moved here. Food, gas, homes, used vehicles and many other things cost more here. I think house hunting is really fun when I can afford what I want  An old farmhouse by a creek sounds nice.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

An old farmhouse by a creek does sound nice. How long does he have to make his decision? Sounds like both of you are really wanting to look out for each other and consider all the ramifications. (((hugs)))


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Kasota, he's not a bad old bean at all. I'm kind of partial to him and want him to be happy. 

An old farmhouse on a creek IS nice. That's what we have now and I sure don't want to give it up. I fall asleep every night to the sound of the creek


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry about your stress Pigeonlady ...... God has you in His hands, pray'n for guidance and peace of mind ...  Could be an adventure !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PL, what a flat gorgeous property! I can well understand why you would not want to leave it. Ditto what Miz Mary said.


----------

